# Moving to Canada from Australia



## jeandrei (9 mo ago)

Hi guys,

my name is jean, me and my partner have been planning to move to Canada. I'm a citizen and my partner is a permanent resident in Australia. We are planning to move to Canada in 2 years time and the visa's available as we can see can only accommodate one of us at a time. We want to move at the same time is there anyone who has a knowledge, experience or advice that we can do?

Thank you guys hope to hear your replies.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you are a Canadian citizen, you would be best advised to apply for a Spouse Visa under the Family Class stream... *you *as the Canadian citizen do not need a visa (your Canadian citizenship is your right to freely enter and leave Canada) but your partner needs a visa. 

The fact your partner has Permanent Resident status in Australia has no bearing on whether or not your partner will have their application granted nor will it make the application process go faster (your partner will still have to apply and qualify on their own merit and the Canadian government _will *not *_be influenced by any foreign government as far as immigration matters are concerned), but the fact that your partner has moved from their home country and earned PR in Australia will be seen as a positive as far as their Canadian visa application goes.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Think OP is an Australian citizen ....?


----------

